# Jigging



## fishingdan (Jan 7, 2010)

I've got a question for all of you. I do a lot of vertical jigging when I go Ice Fishing, but I literally never jig with open water. Does anybody have any tips for jigging at a lake or in a river. I mostly fly fish in rivers but I like the idea of using some of my favorite ice lures during the summer also. The biggest problem I am running into is casting distance and action. What are your favorite jigs.

Thanks

Dan


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Jigs work really well in rivers! Toss it where you want and reel 3 times, pull to the left, reel 3 times, pull to the right. Repeat until you catch fish. Mix it up and try new methods too.

White, pumpkin pepper, and black are great choices. Sand pepper works too. 

Bigger tubes equal bigger fish.;-) You don't need small stuff like some people like to use under the ice.

In a lake do the same thing you do while ice fishing. Literally.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The lighter the line, the further the jig will cast. I mostly use 4lb . You don't have to cast very far for your jig to work. You can catch a bunch of fish with a short section of line out.

Lift/jerk the jig in short motions. The key is to keep the slack out of the line when the jig falls (reeling as the rod tip lowers). There is no right or wrong way to do it really. Just a feel thing.

My favorites are marabou in 1/16 oz. Black and olive colors work well. Tube jigs are a sure bet too.


----------



## mm73 (Feb 5, 2010)

Jigging in deeper rivers and streams can be phenomenal, especially in the fall when the browns are spawning. I like the "swimming jigs" that have flat, spoon shaped jig head that gives them a nice swimming action when you retrieve it. Jigs are also my favorite lure to fish with at Strawberry from a boat or float tube. I will just jig them up and down on the bottom using black maribou jigs or tube jigs scented with crayfish smelly jelly. The latter works especially well for the large cutts.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Jigs. They work.

Well.


----------



## adamsoa (Oct 29, 2007)

I love the tubes in white, salt and pepper and brown. I've been trying the marabou jigs and doing well on those also.

Good Luck


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Years ago, when I fished more than I do now, I had good luck with very small Mr. Twister jigs using ultralight spinning gear. I would cast them diagonally upstream, and retrieve in a somewhat jerky retrieve. Black and dark purple colors worked well for me. I think the trout were unfamiliar with that type of lure, and that made the fish easier to catch.


----------



## Glaucus_Almighty (Aug 2, 2013)

One tip I would add from my days vertical jigging 'eyes in deep water back home in Wisconsin is to use no-stretch line. Fire line/spider wire/tuff line/power pro (whatever you prefer, I like fire line and power pro). In deep water the no-stretch allows you to detect strikes much easier, especially any deeper than 20-30', and also creates less water resistance due to it's smaller diameter allowing you to keep your jig more vertical. It is very different to work with than mono, but IMO, better in deep water than mono.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Ill add, that in deep water we have done well with just letting the tube (large, white pearl and pepper) just free fall to the bottom, letting it rest for two/three seconds then reeling it right back up with a steady bumping motion until it gets ten feet (just to where you can start seeing color) to the surface then stop.... hold the rod still and hang on! Works awesome for stripers. If they seem to be hitting better on the fall, but not quite as frequently as you would like, try switching to a hopkins spoon. You'll get that fluttery fall, with a more or less straight up retrieve.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

My kids went out today and just casted and reeled in slowly trying to keep the jig just out of the moss. The fishing was fast and they lost more than they caught. Still ended up with a dozen or so "caught and released".
























I cast and do a pop pop real pop pop real retrieve. In rivers and lakes. If I'm vertical jigging you need to let the fish tell you what they want. Sometimes ill let the jig sit right on the bottom or an inch off the bottom and not move it. Sometimes you twitch it hard a few times and let it sit. Sometimes you real it up slow ans and sometimes you reak it up fast. Just watch your electronics you can see what the fish is doing.


----------

